# Carlos Bakery Hoboken, NJ



## schiff1997 (Apr 5, 2011)

We are staying at the Manhattan Club this summer and I would love to go over to Carlos Bakery (Huge fan, love this Italian family).   Taxi I read is about $58.00 to get there (would rather spend that on goodies   )  Anyone have a cheaper alternative for getting over there?


----------



## e.bram (Apr 5, 2011)

yeah. Take the PATH.


----------



## wackymother (Apr 5, 2011)

schiff1997 said:


> We are staying at the Manhattan Club this summer and I would love to go over to Carlos Bakery (Huge fan, love this Italian family).   Taxi I read is about $58.00 to get there (would rather spend that on goodies   )  Anyone have a cheaper alternative for getting over there?



You can take the NJ Transit bus from the Port Authority--I'm pretty sure it's the 126 you want. Here's the schedule.

http://www.njtransit.com/pdf/bus/T0126.pdf

You could take PATH, but the stations are farther from the Manhattan Club and it can be a bit confusing for a new visitor. Hoboken is just outside lower Manhattan and the trip should take about 20 minutes tops. If you give me the address of the bakery, I'll look and see which stop would work for you. Or the driver will probably know! Have fun--Hoboken is a nice walking-around town.


----------



## wackymother (Apr 5, 2011)

wackymother said:


> You can take the NJ Transit bus from the Port Authority--I'm pretty sure it's the 126 you want. Here's the schedule.
> 
> http://www.njtransit.com/pdf/bus/T0126.pdf
> 
> You could take PATH, but the stations are farther from the Manhattan Club and it can be a bit confusing for a new visitor. Hoboken is just outside lower Manhattan and the trip should take about 20 minutes tops. If you give me the address of the bakery, I'll look and see which stop would work for you. Or the driver will probably know! Have fun--Hoboken is a nice walking-around town.



BTW, you'll need to get your ticket in the Port Authority. It's easier to go to one of the windows rather than trying to figure out the machines. It should cost only about $4-5 round trip to go to Hoboken.


----------



## jerseygirl (Apr 6, 2011)

It's definitely the 126.  It leaves from Gate 204 at Port Authority (sometimes 205 -- but they're next to each other and there are signs so you'll be fine) about every 2 to 4 minutes (literally!) during rush hour and every 10 minutes during the normal part of the day.  It's $1.70 each way.

On the trip to Hoboken, the bus stops at the even numbered streets ... you should stay on until 2nd street (the next stop is probably closer - but be safe and get off at 2nd).  The street numbers go down ... once you turn onto Washington St (the main street in Hoboken), you'll stop at 12th, 10th, 8th, 6th, etc).  Get off at 2nd St, cross Washington and walk in the same direction the bus was going (which is south).  On the trip back to NY, you'll pick the bus up on the same side of Washington as the bakery -- and can pick it up at any of the even numbered corners (far side - north -- there are bus stop signs) ... 2nd, 4th, 6th.  To summarize:  Stops at the even numbered streets on the way into town and picks up at the odd numbered streets on the way back to NY.

Hoboken is a great town -- take some time, walk down to the water, enjoy the view!  Shop on Washington St.  Plan your visit around a meal -- prices are significantly better than in the city.  Hoboken likes to say it has more bars and restaurants per capita then any city in the US.  I'm not sure if it's true, but I am sure that it's close!  You can't get lost -- it's one mile square.  The East-West Streets are all numbered -- and as long as you can find your way back to Washington (3-4 minutes walk from the waterfront), you can catch the bus every 5 minutes.

As you can probably tell, we lived there for many years.  DD considers it "home."  In one of her introductory "requirements" classes at Tulane (Sociology, I think), she walked into class and saw HOBOKEN and UNION CITY written on the blackboard (Union City is the town above Hoboken's bluffs). As the only Hoboken resident attending Tulane, she was very excited that her professor was going to be discussing her town!  He then proceeded to describe it as urban blight and all sorts of terrible things -- she was crushed!  Of course, it used to be true, but it was apparent her prof hadn't been there in the last quarter century or so!


----------



## wackymother (Apr 6, 2011)

jerseygirl said:


> It's definitely the 126.  It leaves from Gate 204 at Port Authority (sometimes 205 -- but they're next to each other and there are signs so you'll be fine) about every 2 to 4 minutes (literally!) during rush hour and every 10 minutes during the normal part of the day.  It's $1.70 each way.



Thanks, JerseyGirl! Very complete info. I don't take that bus very often--couldn't remember all the details. 

Just wanted to make a special point that now you need a ticket to get on the bus at the Port Authority. It used to be that you could run for the bus and they would take cash and give you change. No more. NJ Transit changed the rules--no ticket, no bus ride!


----------



## wackymother (Apr 6, 2011)

BTW, yeah. Urban blight in Hoboken. Snort. (OTOH, in Union City it's definitely true.)


----------



## e.bram (Apr 6, 2011)

If you are fluent in Spanish, go to Union City.


----------



## schiff1997 (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow thanks so much $1.70 each way is incredible.  I was going to buy a 7 day Metrocard, would this be a separate fare then to go over to Hoboken?  I knew I could count on Tuggers for great advice


----------



## Weimaraner (Apr 6, 2011)

Is the bakery always as crowded as it appears on the show? or is it just that way for holidays? I saw a recent show where he was looking at a warehouse to expand for production.


----------



## mpizza (Apr 6, 2011)

You won't have any problem finding Carlo's Bakery, just look for the line of people down the block!  Plus, they named the cross street after The Cake Boss.

There is a second location in Jersey City, but Hoboken is the original.

Enjoy!

Maria


----------



## jerseygirl (Apr 6, 2011)

Need to correct something (it was early!):

On the way back to NY, you pick up the bus on the same side of the street as the bakery (the east side).... but the stops are on the ODD corners.

On the way to Hoboken:  Stops at 14, 12, 10, 8, 6, etc -- the EVEN corners.

On the way back to NY:  Stops at 1, 3, 5, 7, 9, etc. -- the ODD corners.

Just look up for NJ Transit signs!


----------



## jerseygirl (Apr 6, 2011)

schiff1997 said:


> Wow thanks so much $1.70 each way is incredible.  I was going to buy a 7 day Metrocard, would this be a separate fare then to go over to Hoboken?  I knew I could count on Tuggers for great advice



It's been a while for me, but my memory is that Metrocards worked on the PATH (subway) but did not work on NJ Transit Buses.  That may have changed -- but it makes sense since the PATH (Port Authority Trans Hudson) is a joint venture between NY and NJ -- but there's no connection between the bus systems (that I know of).

With the buses leaving as often as they do (there's no stress!) ... my advice would be to buy NJ bus tickets at Port Authority.  The "no cash" rule is a bummer!!  

I'll bet the gypsy buses still take cash ... but they're scary!!


----------

